# Show your Battle Scars! - Show your shutter counts!



## RLPhoto (Sep 16, 2012)

I just did a shutter count on my 1.5 Year old 7D. Its been through quite a bit in a year and a half.

Its almost half-way through its life.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Sep 16, 2012)

Is this a commercial to help the owner of EOS count run up sales of his $1.49 a whack service  
For many cameras (Not 7D, or 1D series), EOS Info is free, and has a Mac Version as well.
http://astrojargon.net/EOSInfo.aspx?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1


----------



## RLPhoto (Sep 17, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Is this a commercial to help the owner of EOS count run up sales of his $1.49 a whack service
> For many cameras (Not 7D, or 1D series), EOS Info is free, and has a Mac Version as well.
> http://astrojargon.net/EOSInfo.aspx?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1



It didn't work on my Win 7 64bit system. It doesn't matter how you show it.


----------



## GMCPhotographics (Sep 18, 2012)

My two year old 5DII is hitting 27K and 5DIII is at 18K already.


----------



## sandymandy (Sep 18, 2012)

5months, 1800 shots eos 1100D. Im afraid it will break soon


----------



## awinphoto (Sep 18, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > Is this a commercial to help the owner of EOS count run up sales of his $1.49 a whack service
> ...



Also doesn't work on mac... on mac it will work on cameras up until the 50D... 7D, 5d, 1d's your SOL.


----------



## Studio1930 (Sep 18, 2012)

No easy way to get accurate shutter count on many Canon bodies. My 1DX is a few months old and has ~100K actuations. Shooting sports, I can put 30K on it in a weekend. No big deal. Shutters were meant to be replaced. ;D


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 18, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Is this a commercial to help the owner of EOS count run up sales of his $1.49 a whack service
> For many cameras (Not 7D, or 1D series), EOS Info is free, and has a Mac Version as well.
> http://astrojargon.net/EOSInfo.aspx?AspxAutoDetectCookieSupport=1



I haven't gotten that to work on any of my bodies in years.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Sep 18, 2012)

RLPhoto said:


> I just did a shutter count on my 1.5 Year old 7D. Its been through quite a bit in a year and a half.
> 
> Its almost half-way through its life.



Maybe it's not, my dad has a Rebel going strong, over 150,000 now, it's luck of the draw.

My 5D2 is 42,000 and my 7D is 25,000.
Not sure about my 5D3 don't need to measure that one yet.


----------



## Synomis192 (Sep 20, 2012)

Magic Lantern on my T1i shows that I have about a 32k shutter count + 8k live view so about 40k shutter count in total. I'm not too worried about it anyways. If the shutter breaks, I'd probably just buy a Canon 5dc.


----------



## WightmanMedia (Sep 20, 2012)

5-6 month old 5D MKII @ 32963. Use this camera for everything, weddings, journalism, parties, days out...


----------



## Kahuna (Sep 20, 2012)

Studio1930 said:


> No easy way to get accurate shutter count on many Canon bodies. My 1DX is a few months old and has ~100K actuations. Shooting sports, I can put 30K on it in a weekend. No big deal. Shutters were meant to be replaced. ;D




Holy $.... 100K... In a couple months....That's hard to comprehend....


----------



## Viggo (Sep 20, 2012)

No need to use software for the 1d x, it tells you in the menu. Mine is between 10 and 11k.


----------



## Studio1930 (Sep 20, 2012)

Viggo said:


> No need to use software for the 1d x, it tells you in the menu. Mine is between 10 and 11k.



The system status menu that shows the release cycles does not appear to be correct on mine. It shows <20,000 and I have shot more than that on a single job. I am not sure why it is wrong, but it is.


----------



## Viggo (Sep 20, 2012)

20k on a single job?? Did you have ten batteries then? Wow! I can't really see why it would be wrong, it seems dead on to me.


----------



## Studio1930 (Sep 20, 2012)

Kahuna said:


> Studio1930 said:
> 
> 
> > No easy way to get accurate shutter count on many Canon bodies. My 1DX is a few months old and has ~100K actuations. Shooting sports, I can put 30K on it in a weekend. No big deal. Shutters were meant to be replaced. ;D
> ...





Viggo said:


> 20k on a single job?? Did you have ten batteries then? Wow! I can't really see why it would be wrong, it seems dead on to me.



When I shoot dog sports there are about 400+ dog runs per day for 3 days. I shoot about 25 images per run which is about 30K for that weekend.


----------



## drmikeinpdx (Sep 21, 2012)

Love the dog photos Darrin! Looks like a fun gig.


----------



## clicstudio (Sep 22, 2012)

I do fashion and glamour photography. 
I do at least 45 girls a month. 
Averaging 400-500 Photos per girl... 
That's 270,000 per year. 
The 1D X has a life of 400K. 
So I should be replacing the shutter in about 2 years. 
My old 1D IV had 270,000 on it after 2 years of use. I had Canon replace the shutter for only $250 at a CPS Gold discounted price. 
Not bad for basically getting a brand new camera. 
Don't be afraid to shoot.


----------

